# Hey,



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what is the best water for coffee? It's confusing.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you thinking pouriber or espresso? There is a recent sticky thread covering this that really helps


----------

